# Think Tank > History >  Freemasonry, Rosecrucians and the destruction of science

## Firestarter

For some reaons higher level, initiated masons don't want their lower level brothers to know the origins of freemsonry.
Freemasonry was founded in the 17th century, when Amsterdam was the opium and money centre of the "civilised" world.


In the 9th century, King Pepin of Italy, son of Charlemagne King of the Franks, tried unsuccessfully to conquer Charlemagne's enemy Venice.
This of course doesn't mean that Venice was still the enemy of the Carolingians in the 13th and following centuries, but that is apparently the conclusion of the Larouchians.

In the 13th century, the Venetians were at their top of military power and aimed to create a new Roman Empire with Venice at its centre . They expanded into the Italian mainland, Greek islands, and the Black Sea. They helped to defeat the Hohenstaufen rulers of Germany and Italy.
Venetian intelligence assisted Genghis Khan in his brutal campaign against powers that resisted Venice.
Later, after a series of wars Venice and Genoa joined forces.

The Venetian bankers (a.k.a. Lombards) looted Europe through usurious loans. In the years after 1255, Henry III of England became insolvent after getting Lombard loans at 120-180% interest to fight foreign wars . These loans started the Venetian Party in England.
When the Lombard bankers went bankrupt because the English didn't pay, a collapse of the European economy followed and the Black Plague that depopulated the continent. In the midst of the chaos, the Venetians encouraged their ally Edward III of England, to wage war against France (the Hundred Years War 1339-1453), and found the Most Noble Order of the Garter (around 1348).

While Venice had always been the enemies of science, Paolo Sarpi realised that the Venetians must now present themselves as the great champions of science, to seize control, corrupt and ultimately destroy the scientific community from the inside, through Aristotelian formalism and sense certainty.

Sarpi sponsored and directed the career of Galileo Galilei, who was used for a counterattack against the Platonic method of Johannes Kepler.
The supposed founder of Physics, Isaac Newton’s main interest was  alchemy. His sources were kooks like Elias Ashmole, the Rosicrucian leader of British speculative Freemasonry: https://archive.schillerinstitute.co...52_venice.html
(https://archive.is/cBNzl)


The following has more information on how the Venetians created Freemasonry in England.
In 1616, the Protestant-Anglican royal marriage of James I's daughter to the Elector of Palatine was the talk of England. For Venice, a significant counterweight to the Habsburgs.

Also in 1616, the first Rosicrucian tract - the "Fama'' - is written, calling for the formation of a Brotherhood of the Rosy Cross. It is not too distant from what Sarpi's friend, Francis Bacon, is calling for. Shortly thereafter, another Rosicrucian document - the "Confession'' - is published.
Both written in German and circulated in the territory of the Elector of Palatine.

This is followed by several other Rosicrucian documents, all claiming to have solved the riddle of the relationship between the microcosm and the macrocosm.
One of these books was written by Robert Fludd, who is attacked by Kepler as a mystic who uses numbers as a form of kabalistic symbolism.

The beginning of the Long Parliament and a series of meetings in England, in 1640, led to the creation of the British Royal Society. Robert Moray in Edinburgh in 1641 is the first recorded induction into the Freemasons, quickly followed by Elias Ashmole. Both Ashmole and Moray were founding members of the British Royal Society.
The other major explicitly Rosicrucian figure was Isaac Newton, who had copies of both the Fama and the Confessio in his library.

Historian Frances Yates quotes one De Quincey: 


> Freemasonry is neither more nor less than Rosicrucianism as modified by those who transplanted it in England, whence it was re-exported to the other countries of Europe.


.
An announcement for one of the Freemason meetings in 1676 reads: 


> To give notice that the Modern Green-ribboned Cabal, together with the ancient brotherhood of the Rosy Cross: the Hermetic Adepti and the company of Accepted Masons...


 https://american_almanac.tripod.com/venfreem.htm
(https://archive.is/oR6i)


The last is a much longer article, whose main value for me is that it doesn't come from LaRouche, and independently confirms the LaRouche information...

According to John Robinson, all of the original members of the Royal Society were Freemasons, with Rosicrucian elements.

Metaphorically Rosicrucians were Rose Cross men - men who used Bacon's discovery device (which has a compass design in the plays) to make the metaphoric voyage beyond the pillars of Hercules in search of the New World of the sciences.
Freemasonry society. In Bacon's time it was a true secret society.

The Temple of Solomon of Freemasonry is a model of the universe. The compass with the Rosicrucian rose is a metaphoric model of the world. Both are built into the First Folio, with its design of the 32 directions of the compass, and the 36 decans of the zodiac.


The Rosicrucian Fraternity was designed as a metaphoric complement to the Freemason Society (or vice versa).
There is a close affinity with the New Atlantis - the land of the Rosicrucians: http://www.sirbacon.org/mcompeer2.htm

----------


## Prince Arthur

*The Masonic Character of Brading Roman Villa (Isle of Wight) AD 395*

Brading Roman Villa on the Isle of Wight was re-discovered in 1879 by chance and good fortune.

Brading Roman Villa IoW Floor Plan by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Fig: Brading Roman Villa, Isle of Wight off the coast of Southern England

The Roman 2nd Augusta Legion under Vespasian conquered the Isle of Wight in 44CE. The first simple villa at Brading dates from the mid-1st century but, over the next hundred years, it developed into a large and impressive stone-built villa around three sides of a central courtyard. Its luxurious rooms contained many fine Roman mosaics.

Around AD340, Brading Villa, like many estates in southern Britain, was suffering frequent pirate raids. However, Roman coins excavated at the site indicate that Brading was still occupied until AD395, when Emperor Honorius began his reign. It is believed that the Villa fell into disuse around the 5th century. Undergrowth covered the site, and when the land was cleared to be used for agriculture in 1879, the location of Brading Roman Villa was re-discovered.

The Roman Villa at Brading includes some very high quality mosaics featuring subject matter including:

i)    Orpheus
ii)    Medusa
iii)    Bacchus the Roman God of Wine
iv)    Ceres and Triptolemus
v)    Achilles or Apollo (panel damaged)
vi)    Lycurgus
vii)    The Four Winds (Aquilo the West Wind, Zephyrus the South Wind, Euros the East Wind and Boreus the North Wind)
viii)    Attis and Sagaritis
ix)    Cadmus and Draco
x)    Orion
xi)    Perseus and Andromeda
xii)    The Four Seasons
xiii)    Hipparchus the Astrologer 
xiv)    A large expanse of checkered floor with an Easterly aspect 

Hipparchus-isle-of-wight-astrology-astrologer-roman-antique-astronomy-postcard by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Fig: Hipparchus the Astrologer, Brading Roman Villa, IoW


Brading Roman Villa Plan View HD by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

The alignment of the villa and the checkered floor is also reminiscent of a House of the Rising Sun.

Brading Roman Villa is aligned with the Rising Sun in the East


Analysis of the Masonic nature of Brading Roman Villa was undertaken by Freemason W.Bro.Col J.F.Crease in 1890, approximately 11 years after the villas re-discovery.

The book is titled The Masonic character of the Roman villa at Morton, I.W. / by J.F. Crease. (Ars Quatuar Coronatorum. March 7, 1890) and a copy is held in the Royal Collection Trust.

A digitized PDF copy of  J.F.Creases book can be downloaded from:

'https://pubastrology.files.wordpress.com/2018/08/ars_quatuor_coronatorum_brading_roman_villa_iow.pd  f'

https://pubastrology.files.wordpress.com/2018/08/ars_quatuor_coronatorum_brading_roman_villa_iow.pd  f



Further detailed analysis on the Masonic Character of Brading Roman Villa can also be accessed from the following PDF document.

'https://pubastrology.files.wordpress.com/2018/08/house-of-the-rising-sun-v0_7.pdf'

https://pubastrology.files.wordpress.com/2018/08/house-of-the-rising-sun-v0_7.pdf

----------


## Firestarter

> Brading Roman Villa on the Isle of Wight was re-discovered in 1879 by chance and good fortune.
> 
> Brading Roman Villa IoW Floor Plan by Prince Arthur, on Flickr


Freemasonry was founded in the 17th century but of course the meaning of all of these symbols is much older.
It's very difficult to find out what all of these symbols mean. For a good starting point you need to trace their origins back to ancient religions (before the Greeks).







> https://pubastrology.files.wordpress...g-sun-v0_7.pdf


Sun worshipping is an interesting topic by itself.
The house of the rising sun was already an old song, when it was covered by Bob Dylan (on his first album?).




For me at this time the most interesting links to investigate (in trying to understand masonic symbolism), are:
Baal (which was a huge influence on the Christmas celebration).
Kabbalah (often described as Jewish mysticism).


Maybe you like the following 1928 book.
It reads more like an encyclopedia than a comprehensive book...


Kabbalism has influenced alchemy, Hermeticism, Rosicrucianism and Freemasonry.
The simple Kabbalism of the first centuries after Jesus Christ has evolved into an elaborate theological system, which has since become next to impossible to comprehend.


The Chaldean god Baal was often called Baal-Zebul (a.k.a. Baalzebub or Beelzebub).
The word zebub means fly. Beelzebub was ridiculed by the Jews as Lord of the Flies.


See the following masonic apron, with:
Compass and square;
Beehive;
Trowel, mallet and trestleboad;
Rough and trued ashlars;
Pyramids and hills of Lebanon;


Pillars, Temple, and checkerboard floor;
Blazing star and tools of the Craft;
Acacia branch with seven sprigs;
Skull and cross bones.



According to De Quincey, Robert Fludd (a.k.a. Robertus de Fluctibus) is THE founding father of Freemasonry.
According to Edward Waite, Fludd even surpassed his master Paracelsus.


Lucifer is the greatest mystery of symbolism. Lucifer is represented by the number 741.
The secret knowledge of the Rosicrucians concerning Lucifer is a carefully guarded secret.


In Phrygia there existed a culy dedicated to another Savior-God, Atys or Attis (probably synonymous with Adonis). Atys was born at midnight on 24 December. The symbolism of the Christmas tree comes from the rites of Atys (according to Hall, @Firestarter doubts this)
After he died under a pine tree, Atys imparted his immortality to the tree beneath which he died. The Great Mother (Cybele), took his body to a cave where it remained without decaying.  She also took the tree with her.
Atys remained 3 days in the tomb, rose upon Easter morn, and by his resurrection overcame death for all who were initiated into his Mysteries.


Manly Palmer Hall - _The Secret Teachings of All Ages: An Encyclopedic Outline Of Masonic, Hermetic, Qabbalistic, and Rosicrucian Symbolic Philosophies_ (1928): (3.3 MB https://www.cia.gov/library/abbottab...f.All.Ages.pdf)
*https://archive.org/details/the-secr...anly-hall-1928*

----------


## Firestarter

In 1730 or 1731, Benjamin Franklin was initiated into the local Masonic lodge. Since then, Franklin in his articles for the Gazette praised Freemasonry in America. These writings are sometimes referred to as the beginning of Freemasonry in the USA.
Franklin remained a Freemason for the rest of his life.

See Benjamin Franklin pictured as a freemason (at the Loge des Neuf Soeurs in Paris?).


In 1734, Benjamin Franklin became a grand master in Pennsylvania, and published the first Masonic book in the Americas (James Anderson's Constitutions of the Free-Masons).
From 1735 to 1738, Franklin was secretary of St. John's Lodge in Philadelphia.

In 1760, Benjamin Franklin was elected as Provincial Grand Master of the Grand Lodge of England.
When Franklin was sent to France as an ambassador for the US, he became affiliated with the French Masonic Lodges. In 1777, he entered the “Loge des Neuf Soeurs” of Paris, and in 1778 assisted in Voltaire’s initiation into this lodge: https://www.freemason.com/benjamin-f...unding-father/
(https://archive.is/myd4i)


There are several reasons to suspect that "hero" of the American War for Independence, Benjamin Franklin was a British double agent all along.

From the mid 1750s to the mid 1770s, Benjamin Franklin spent much time in London, meeting the English elite, and even went to meetings of Sir Francis Dashwood‘s notorious Hellfire Club. Records of membership of the Hellfire Club were burned in 1774, so it isn't certain that Franklin was also a member.
The Hellfire Club's members were known as the Knights of St. Francis of Wycombe. British Intelligence also held meetings at the same Wycombe where Hellfire came together.

Francis Dashwood was educated at Eton College where he became associated with William Pitt the Elder (whose son John Pitt, 2nd Earl of Chatham became a KG in 1790). Pitt and John Montagu, 4th Earl of Sandwich (whose family counts many Knights of the Garter) were also accused to have been members of a Hellfire Club (that met at the George and Vulture Inn throughout the 1730s).
Francis Dashwood later became British Chancellor of the Exchequer and Postmaster General.

Toward the middle of the nineteenth century, Lord le Despencer’s illegitimate daughter, Rachel Antonina Lee, claimed that her father would often raise a toast to "_Brother Benjamin of Cookham, who remained our friend and secret ally all the time he was in the enemy camp_".
Rachel explained that "Brother Benjamin" was Franklin, who "_sent intelligence to London by devious routes, through Ireland, by courier from France and through a number of noble personages in various country houses_".

During the war, Franklin continued to correspond with his associates in England, including Lord Shelburne (KG in 1782), Thomas Walpole (whose uncle Robert Walpole became a KG in 1726), Lord Camden (which one?), Thomas Wharton and John Williams.
Comte de Vergennes' plans for war with England were frustrated because every move by the Americans in Paris was known to the English Ambassador, Lord Stormont. This wasn't very surprising because inside the US Embassy was a cell of British Intelligence, organised by the Ambassador’s chief assistant Edward Bancroft (who King George III referred to as a double agent).
For some reason Franklin refused to investigate espionage charges against Bancroft and instead brought charges against the man who had accused Bancroft.

Benjamin Franklin became part of the British Royal Society in 1756.
Franklin was also honoured by the Universities of Yale, Harvard, Oxford and Edinburgh: https://msuweb.montclair.edu/~furrg/...nfranklin.html
(https://archive.is/rovCt)

----------


## Firestarter

Another freemason that became a "hero" of the American revolution is George Washington (US president 1789–1797).
It isn't really secret, but it could come as quite a shock to learn that through the War of Independence, George Washington was a shareholder in the privately owned British central bank, Bank of England!

The Continental Congress selected Washington as the commander-in-chief of the armed forces. As an appointed military officer, he held an “_office ... under the United States_” and could not “_accept of any ... emolument_” from a “_foreign State_”.
In other words, General Washington wasn't allowed to accept a “_profit, gain, or advantage_” from a “_foreign state-chartered ... company_”, like the Bank of England: https://reformclub.blogspot.com/2019...d-bank-of.html
(https://archive.is/IMBQj)


George Washington became "America's first spymaster" when he directed Major Benjamin Tallmadge to form the Culper Ring to covertly collect information about the British in New York in 1778.
Maybe to help the British?!?

During mid-1780, Benedict Arnold started giving secret information to the head of British Secret Service in America John André.
After he had become a British double agent, Washington made Arnold commander of West Point even though he knew of several incidents of disloyalty by Benedict Arnold. After he was given command, on 21 September, Arnold met André to dicuss plans to take over West Point.

On 23 September 1780, André was captured by the American armed forces, who discovered the plans.
Lieutenant Colonel John Jameson sent General George Washington the plans he carried with him (written by Benedict Arnold). Because he wanted Arnold to escape he insisted on sending a warning note to Arnold, so he could escape to the British.

André was sentenced to death for espionage, but Washington tried to exchange him for Arnold with the British. André was hanged on 2 October 1780.
Maybe André was simply set up, because he had trashed Benjamin Franklin's house in Philadelphia, when it was occupied by the British. Or maybe he had found out some secrets about Franklin he shouldn't have: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Andr%C3%A9


The London-educated lawyer Joseph Reed, who was adjutant general on Washington’s staff, complained to the army’s second-ranking officer, Maj. Gen. Charles Lee, about George Washington's failings as commander in chief: https://www.smithsonianmag.com/histo...ion-180958786/
(https://archive.is/1fOIg)

----------


## Firestarter

It should come as no surprise that many NASA astronauts were freemasons. As such the Apollo moon landings were really a Masonic ritual.


The ancient Hebrew “*Nasa*” has been translated in the KJV as lift up, arise, exalt, extol, raise, high, etc.
The ancient Hebrew “Nasi” is actually derived from “Nasa” (is “Nazi” just another spelling of “Nasi”?).


The motto for the “Most noble Order of the Garter” (that rules Freemasonry) – _Honi Soit Qui Mal Y Pense_ – was in the code for the master ignition routine for Apollo 11.



On 16 September 1969, Mason Edwin “Buzz” Aldrin visited the House of the Temple in Washington. He was accompanied by his father, Edwin E. Aldrin, Sr., also a Scottish Rite Mason.
Aldrin supposedly took this masonic flag to the moon.


See Buzz Aldrin’s 19 September 1969 “thank you” letter to Grand Commander Smith after his visit at the House of the Temple.


John Glenn, one of NASA’s first astronauts and US senator, is a Mason.
Edgar Mitchell, a supposed moon-walker in the Apollo 14 mission, is an Order at Artesta Lodge in New Mexico.
James Irwin, who also supposedly walked on the moon in Apollo 15, was a Tejon Lodge member in Colorado Springs.

Donn Eisele, who was on Apollo 7, was a member of the Luther B. Turner Lodge in Ohio.
Gordon Cooper, who was aboard Mercury 9 and Gemini 5, was a Master Mason in Carbondale Lodge in Colorado.
Virgil Grissom, who was on Apollo 1 and 15, Mercury 5 and Gemini 3, was a Master Mason from Mitchell Lodge in Indiana.
Walter Schirra Jr., part of Apollo 7, Sigma 7, Gemini 6 and Mercury 8, was a 33rd degree Mason at Canaveral Lodge in Florida.
Thomas Stafford, on Apollo 10 and 18, Gemini 7 and 9, is a Mason at Western Star Lodge in Oklahoma.

Paul Weitz, on Skylab 2 and Challenger, is from Lawrence Lodge in Pennsylvania.
NASA astronauts Neil Armstrong, Allen Sheppard, William Pogue, Vance Brand, and Anthony England all had fathers who were Freemasons too!

The brother of C. Fred Kleinknecht, head of NASA at the time of the Apollo moon hoax program, even became Sovereign Grand Commander of the Council of the 33rd Degree of the Ancient and Accepted Scottish Rite of Freemasonry of the Southern Jurisdiction: https://aplanetruth.info/space-trave...nd-freemasons/



Both NASA executives Hermann Oberth and Wernher von Braun became honorary fellows of the British Interplanetary Society (BIS) in 1949. Both were introduced to the BIS by science writer Arthur C. Clarke (who later became the chairman of BIS).
It looks like the British Interplanetary Society played an important (controlling) role in staging the Apollo moon landings.

Wernher von Braun’s ultimate goal was a manned mission to Mars and developed plans for 160-foot long rocket ships carrying 20 astronauts!
Grumman’s Lunar Module Chief Design Engineer, Thomas Kelly, was 1 of only 2 employees that worked on LM designs that led to the NASA-contract in 1962.

By the early 1950s, Clarke was communicating with Von Braun and Hermann Oberth.
Many Americans became BIS members over the years, including senior NASA figures as Dr. Kurt Debus (Director of the John F. Kennedy Space Center); and Gerald Griffin (Lead Flight Director during Apollo).
The son of Ralph A. Smith (of the BIS) later worked for NASA on the Apollo programme. NASA's primary contractors for Apollo were staffed with BIS members, including Grumman's project manager for the Lunar Module Joseph Gavin Jr.: https://stars-genes-and-quarks.blogs...a-bis-and.html
(http://archive.is/HWED8)



In 1937 the British Interplanetary Society, began working on a science fiction story on a manned moon landing mission. The BIS finished their story in 1939.

It is remarkable how similar this story is to the Apollo moon landings from 1969 to 1972 by NASA.
Ideally, the launch location would be at a high-altitude not far from the equator.
There was a Central Module and a Lunar Lander. For the lunar landing, special shock-absorbing legs would extend from the base.
The Central Module would use parachutes to land on earth.

The lunar lander was to be a gumdrop-shaped vehicle strongly resemblance NASA’s Lunar Module (11 feet tall and 13.5 feet in diameter).
See the British Lunar Lander pictured on the moon


The rocket ships had windows in addition to “coelostats” that provided a good view of space while the cabin rotated. Arthur C. Clarke contributed to the design of the “coelostat”.
Another major contributor to the design was artist Ralph A. Smith, who made beautiful paintings of the spaceship in flight and on the moon. Smith later designed a space station concept and collaborated with Clarke on the book “_The Exploration of the Moon_”.

The only big differences I can see between the science fiction story of BIS and Apollo, are:
The BIS design had no onboard computer and used solid-fuelled engines (in 1949 Von Braun played a key role in making the BIS team “switch” to liquid-fuelled engines): https://io9.gizmodo.com/the-union-ja...oon-1262867212
(http://archive.is/bKC6g)

----------


## Prince Arthur

> It should come as no surprise that many NASA astronauts were freemasons. As such the Apollo moon landings were really a Masonic ritual.


Great research - thanks.

----------


## Firestarter

All Grand Masters of the United Grand Lodge of England from 1813 till present have also been Knights of the Garter.

Prince Augustus Frederick, Duke of Sussex (1773 to 1843, KG #603)
Thomas Dundas, 2nd Earl of Zetland (1795 to 1873, KG #763)
George Robinson, 3rd Earl de Grey (1827 to 1909, KG #760)

Albert Edward, Prince of Wales, later King Edward VII (1841 to 1910, KG #724)
Prince Arthur, Duke of Connaught and Strathearn (1850 to 1942, KG #753)
Prince George, Duke of Kent (1902 to 1942, KG #866)

Henry George Charles Lascelles, 6th Earl of Harewood (1882 to 1947, KG #864)
Edward William Spencer Cavendish, 10th Duke of Devonshire (1895 to 1950, KG #892)
Lawrence Roger Lumley, 11th Earl of Scarbrough (1896 to 1969, KG #905)



The United Grand Lodge of England (UGLE) is the governing body for Freemasonry in England, Wales and the Commonwealth of Nations. Together with the Grand Lodge of Scotland, and the Grand Lodge of Ireland, Masons refer to them as "the home Grand Lodges" or "the Home Constitutions".
This (first) Grand Lodge was officially founded on 24 June 1717, after George I became king of Great Britain in 1714. It was founded as the Grand Lodge of London and Westminster, later calling itself the Grand Lodge of England.

This united 4 existing Lodges: the Goose and Gridiron alehouse (now called Lodge of Antiquity No.2); the Crown alehouse in Parker’s Lane; the Apple Tree Tavern in Charles Street, Covent Garden (now Lodge of Fortitude and Old Cumberland No.12); and the Rummer and Grapes tavern in Channel Row, Westminster (now Royal Somerset House and Inverness Lodge No. IV).
Anthony Sayer was elected the first Grand Master: https://www.thehistorypress.co.uk/ar...c-grand-lodge/


Freemasons' Hall in London is the headquarters of the United Grand Lodge of England and the Supreme Grand Chapter of Royal Arch Masons of England, and a meeting place for other Masonic Lodges in the London area.

It is located in Great Queen Street between Holborn and Covent Garden and has been a Masonic meeting place since 1775. 
The current building was built between 1927 and 1933 in art deco style.

See the Grand Temple Room at the Freemasons' Hall, London.
The most important I see here is what looks like a temple inside the temple over the seat of honour (for the grandmaster of the lodge?), with the 4 pillars on the corners.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freema...7_Hall,_London

The Shrine at the Freemasons' Hall was designed by Walter Gilbert (1871-1946). It is in the form of a bronze casket resting on a boat amongst reeds; the boat symbolises a journey which has come to an end. It contains the Roll of Honour for the masonic dead of WW I.
The Roll of Honour is guarded by kneeling figures representing the 4 fighting services (the Royal Navy, Royal Marines, Army and Royal Flying Corps). On either side of the Shrine are the bronze Pillars of Light decorated with wheat (for resurrection), lotus (for the waters of life) and irises (for eternal life) with 4 panels of oak leaves at their base.

At the 4 corners of the Shrine stand pairs of winged Seraphim carrying golden trumpets and across the front are 4 gilded figures portraying Moses the Law Giver, Joshua the Warrior Priest, Solomon the Wise and St George (the patron saint of the Order of the Garter).

https://www.freemasonrytoday.com/fea...reemasons-hall


The Grand Master of United Grand Lodge of England since 1967 is Prince Edward, Duke of Kent, who also became a Knight of the Garter in 1985.
See Prince Edward at a Masonic ceremony at Earls Court in London. 


Edward became a freemason when he was initiated into Royal Alpha Lodge No. 16 on 16 December 1963: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prince...,_Duke_of_Kent

Edward's brother, Prince Michael of Kent, is the Grand Master of the Grand Lodge of Mark Master Masons, and Provincial Grand Master of the Provincial Grand Lodge of Middlesex (he's no KG though).
Prince Michael has received £320,000 in friendly bribes from the exiled Russian oligarch Boris Berezovsky through offshore companies: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prince_Michael_of_Kent


Another KG, who was inducted in the United Grand Lodge of England, was the reportedly gay Prince Albert Victor: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prince...e_and_Avondale


The Rosicrucians were effectively the founders of freemasonry.
The Rose Cross is associated with the semi-mythical Christian Rosenkreuz: Kabbalist, alchemist, and founder of the Rosicrucian Order.


Compare to the Tudor Rose....



Thomas Pelham-Holles, 1st Duke of Newcastle (KG in 1718) was made a Master Mason at an Occasional Lodge Premier Grand Lodge of England in 1731: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas...e_of_Newcastle

.



> Thomas Pelham-Holles, 1st Duke of Newcastle (KG in 1718) had rallied all the southern militias and regular forces against the Jacobites who withdrew to northern Scotland.
> He was PM from 1757 to 1762.
> In 1747, the Duke of Newcastle was involved in organising a coup to put Willem IV of Orange (KG in 1733) in power in the Netherlands, so he could continue the war with the French.


In 1734, the opium trafficking Stadhouder Willem IV (Willem Karel Hendrik Friso), after he married Princess Anna of England, was also initiated as a freemason in England.

After he moved to Friesland with his wife, Willem IV founded the first Dutch Masonic Lodge in Leeuwarden in 1734 (Antiqua Virtute et Fide). On 8 November 1734, he established another Masonic Lodge in The Hague, which included his cook Vincent la Chapelle and Douwe Sirtema van Grovestins.
In 1756, the Dutch lodges were united in "De Orde van Vrijmetselaren onder het Groot Oosten der Nederlanden".

On 25 maart 1734, the English entourage of Princess Anna founded a lodge in Amsterdam ("De la Paix" later called "La Bien Aimée").
(in Dutch): https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Willem..._Oranje-Nassau
https://www.deoudelandmerken.nl/Docu...kje_-_2864.pdf

----------


## Firestarter

> Edward's brother, Prince Michael of Kent, is the Grand Master of the Grand Lodge of Mark Master Masons, and Provincial Grand Master of the Provincial Grand Lodge of Middlesex (he's no KG though).
> Prince Michael has received £320,000 in friendly bribes from the exiled Russian oligarch Boris Berezovsky through offshore companies:


We all know that dictators of "banana republics" are the worst and that it's much, much better to be ruled by a monarch, as kings, queens, princes and princesses are above corruption...

The cousin of Queen Elizabeth, Prince Michael of Kent, was asked by undercover journalists in a sting operation if he would help them get access to the Russian government.
Prince Michael was prepared to endorse the "House of Haedong" (a front set-up for the sting) through a recorded speech for a princely $200,000 and allow the use of his home in Kensington Palace as a backdrop.

Prince Michael's friend, the Marquess of Reading, added that Michael could be hired for £10,000 a day to get access to Russian President Vladimir Putin, calling Michael  "Her Majesty's unofficial ambassador to Russia".

See  Prince Michael on the far right (and his wife Princess Michael on the far left) at a banquet in honour of Vladimir Putin in London, 2003.

https://www.itv.com/news/2021-05-09/...vladimir-putin

----------


## Mach

Here is the "Sun."

https://youtu.be/ytB5VdWM0aM?t=2750

And here is something that has some Baal in it.

----------


## Mach

Alchemy and Hermeticism 




---------

Here is a good link,if you want to read an online book on how to infiltrate society and take over the world, titled..... _A Guide to the New World_

I will not even give it a direct link, remove _BLANK_ if you want to take over the world.

http://www.kab BLANK balah.info/eng/content/view/frame/108802?/eng/content/view/full/108802&main


---------

No matter how much you dig into all of those eso-subjects they all take you back to ancient times, one way, or another.

----------


## Firestarter

The following history lesson shows how the British Royal Society deliberately obstructed the use of steam power for some 100 years.
Denis Papin's 1690 invention, in collaboration with C.W. Leibniz, of a paddlewheel-driven steamship wasn't put to use until the end of the next century, when the Royal Society created a mythical story of how 2 British heroes invented the steam engine...


French King Louis XIV enlisted Jean Baptiste Colbert for scientific progress. In 1666, Colbert founded the Academy of Sciences at Paris, recruiting the Dutch scientist Christiaan Huygens as its first president.
In 1666, Huygens proposed a program that included experiments with vacuum pumps, wind-powered engines, the communication of force in collision of bodies, and "_research into the power of gunpowder of which a small portion is enclosed in a very thick iron or copper case. Research also into the power of water converted by fire into steam_".

In 1672, Huygens acquired Gottfried Wilhelm Leibniz and Denis Papin (the hero of this history) for the Academy of Sciences.
When Louis XIV invaded Holland in 1672, there was a forced exodus of Protestant scientists until Louis's 1685 revocation of the Edict of Nantes.
Leibniz left Paris to to become a librarian in Hanover, while Papin left for England, where he was actually recruited by the British Royal Society.

When Papin's new ideas were opposed by the Royal Society, he left England to accept a chair of mathematics at the University of Marburg in Hesse, near Hanover.
In 1690, Papin published the historic article, "_A New Method of Obtaining Very Great Moving Powers at Small Cost_", in which he proposed using the power of expanding steam to operate an engine, which should have started the Steam Age.
Papin proposed a vacuum under a piston to take full advantage of the force of pressure. This preceded the "discoveries" of (the famous) James Watt by a hundred years.

A the same time British Parliament awarded an exclusive patent for "_Raising Water by the Impellent Force of Fire_" to one Thomas Savery, who had not invented anything really.
Because of this patent, any steam-powered device in England (invented by Papin or anybody else) would be awarded to Savery.

Despite Leibniz's advice to stay away from England, Papin returned to England, where he was working "for" the British Royal Society (that cynically obstructed his discoveries). In 1707, Papin asked for money from Isaac Newton to finance his experiments, who rejected it because it would cost too much.
Papin was left stranded in England at the mercy of Newton, Sloane, and Savery. Because of the exclusive patent, any invention of Savery would fall into the hands of Savery.

In 1712, the witchhunt against the Leibnizians was intensified on the Continent as well as in England.
In 1712, after the Royal Society stole all of Papin's work, Papin "disappeared" without a trace.
Another British steam engine hero was created — Thomas Newcomen, who supposedly worked with Savery. Newcomen is now credited by history falsifiers as the inventor of a steam pump.
It took until well after the American Revolution, before steam power was used for anything besides pumping mines.

The American Robert Fulton much later brought many of Papin's designs to life.
In 1798, Fulton proposed that the French Republic would use steam-powered warships and a submarine against the British naval superiority and the "monstrous government" of England to break the royal dictatorship nation to ensure world peace and guarantee "an entire liberty of Commerce".
In 1798, he also proposed that the French Republic would develop canals to improve French industry.
It took until 1807, when American artist, inventor, and diplomat Robert Fulton made the world's first successful steamship paddlewheeler voyage on the Hudson River.


Phillip Valenti - _A Case Study of British Sabotage; Leibniz, Papin, and the Steam Engine_ (1979): https://21sci-tech.com/Articles%2020...eam_engine.pdf
 (https://web.archive.org/web/20160316...eam_engine.pdf)

----------


## Firestarter

In the previous history Leibniz's role is restricted to supporting the experiments of Papin, but personally I think that Leibniz was a more important "scientist" than the "inventor" Papin...

According to "modern" classical physics, there is:
1) A law of preservation of energy.
2) A law of preservation of  momentum.

I've searched in vain for somebody explaining the obvious contradiction.
E (kin) = 1/2 m * v^2
p = m * v

It's easy to think of a "thought experiment" with balls or trains on a track to see that both can't be preserved.
See for example the following, where the the total momentum of 2 objects is the same before and after a collision (but NOT the kinetic energy!).



The English John Wallis, Christiaan Huygens and the English Christopher Wren were early with their speculation that momentum is conserved during collisions around 1668.
The enemy of science, Isaac Newton, "proved" this and the link between force and momentum in 1687.

German mathematician Gottfried Leibniz devised the first mathematical theory of the conservation of energy in the 1670-1680s. Leibniz insisted on the practical use of of m * v^2, instead of m * v.
In 1740, the French Émilie du Châtelet combined the theories of Leibniz and the Dutch Willem ’s-Gravesande, to show that the kinetic energy is proportional to the square of its velocity: https://archive.md/Cimld

----------


## Firestarter

For a more elaborate description of the history of the destruction of civilisation by the British Royal Society, of which the invention/obstruction of the steam engine is only a part, see the following book.
According to Carol White, "_the French Revolution was the result of the British-Jesuit Enlightenment that was created to destroy Leibniz’s scientific work and neutralize his networks_".


Carol White - _The New Dark Ages Conspiracy: Britain's Plot To Destroy Civilization_ (1980): https://the-eye.eu/public/concen.org...ol%20White.pdf
(http://web.archive.org/web/201907071...ol%20White.pdf)

----------


## dannno

My astrologist is Rosicrucian and a Ron Paul supporter

----------

